

Benchmarking PHP functions (in real time) - chaosmachine
http://net-beta.net/ubench/

======
duskwuff
Author doesn't appear to understand what "tail recursion" means:

<http://net-beta.net/ubench/index.php?t=recurse1>

Interesting results anyway, though.

